# GAME THREAD: Portland vs. Seattle



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Biggest concern tonight is Ray Allen vs. Damon Stoudamire. If Cheeks insists on starting Damon and McInnis one of them has to take on Allen. If McInnis guards Allen then Damon has to guard Barry. Either way it means open looks from deep and that means A LONG NIGHT for Portland. 

We need to bang it into the post tonight. The Sonics are soft on the inside and if we don't take advantage of this we're in trouble. I expect a big night from Zach. The Sonics don't have a guy like Garnett or Ben Wallace. Either way this should be a good game.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I think the ball is to big for Damon..He loses control way to much.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Damon, geez.

He hasn't played like this in two or three weeks!

He is seriously looking to score everytime he gets the ball and he is playing REALLY aggressively and confidently. Crazy.

GO DAMON


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

loving the HUSTLE!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

who IS this team?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> who IS this team?


Good question!!!

I don't get this team!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

man, when we play like this we're almost unbeatable.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

at the half, the blazers have 29(11 offensive) rebounds and the sonics 10...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Dale Davis is in the house. 

Maybe the huge Slavko Vranes signing has him fighting for his job?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*There is*

Still one half to play. It could be the other Blazer team in the second half.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

they will probably get about half of the first half's points... is 96 enough today?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

you mean the REAL blazers might show up?  :sigh:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

This Blazers team is seriously like that Seinfeld episode ... "she's a two-face!"

Dan


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

looks like that other blazer team has made their way onto the court.... 

STOP SHOOTING THREE'S!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> This Blazers team is seriously like that Seinfeld episode ... "she's a two-face!"
> 
> Dan


I was thinking more of the "master of their own domain" episode.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

The red groooove has returned :rbanana:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Who is the short guy shooting three's tonight? :grinning:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

that would be me... :grinning:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow blew a 18 point lead


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

All is right in the world again, our team has been returned.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Notice when the team was hot Wes was in shooting the lights out...

he is out.. yet the team is suffering right now

Ride the hot hand Mo.. ride it... put Wes back in


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why keep a 23 point lead, when you can blow it and lose a game?

eesh..


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

sheed finally made a shot...


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

All u can do is sit back and laugh and just hope P-town pulls something together


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

POR 1:04 24-second shotclock violaton turnover on Damon Stoudamire

??

sonics have six threes in the 4th...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

WHAT!!!!


Why did Mo Cheeks wait until 1:40 in the 4th quarter to put Q in. 

WHY????

I am a guy who wants Q to get 20-25 minutes a game, but why wait till the last minute of the 4th quarter to put him in. 

There goes Allen, making a shot over Q who cant play D. I mean, i love Q but he is not ready to play in the last minutes of a game. Especially if he has so far only played 6 minutes



Cheeks has lost it




BRING ME A NEW COACH AND A NEW GM WHO IS WILLING TO MIX THINGS UP LIKE I.THOMAS!!!!!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Damon is complete trash. I hate him with my life.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

:curse: :banghead: :devil: :upset:  :rocket:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> :curse: :banghead: :devil: :upset:  :rocket:


I agree...


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Well.... We know there won't be a DA clutch 3 pointer with like 2 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Jump stop, layup.... is it that hard sheed?


2 free throws are ok though.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

damon with a key steal!! damon we love you!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This is exactly why I wanted Ray Allen...

man he can put it on cruise control... what a shooter

what where the Bucks thinking last year...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> damon with a key steal!! damon we love you!


:rofl:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I bet we'll get more crap about how Damon is "clutch"

Not that I dont like it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Damon. 

Damn, he's clutch.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ya know that damon ...

clutch


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Damon.
> 
> Damn, he's clutch.


Can we get someone to tell Cheeks to leave him on the bench until five minutes are left in the game?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont care if he is clutch...we still need to get rid of him

For every game he wins with lcutch shooting...he loosed 3 with TO's and poor shot selection


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they have no business winning this game, if they do.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

that stoudamires so clutch right now , stoudamire.

*zoolander steez*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

all that pot in his veins has made him ruthless and numb.... he is cool in the clutch sometimes... ice

sorry.. but he has been doing fairly well this year at it


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> I bet we'll get more crap about how Damon is "clutch"
> 
> Not that I dont like it.


You gotta admit...

It's the only thing he is...clutch.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hey who is guarding ray ray ?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man oh man.. that man can shoot the lights out....

Ray Allen.... We need you

Sheed for Ray..... and any filler you want to send us...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

nice 33 point turn-around portland.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Once upon a time, there was a shrew named dewey...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

they need to burn the red unis


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

this allen guy has 27 points in the 4th + overtime


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> hey who is guarding ray ray ?


The Ghost of Christmas Spirit


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> this allen guy has 27 points in the 4th + overtime


This Allen guy? You better learn his name  remember that we are respectful on this board. 

No offense guys but you just kinda BLEW it! I mean you had like a 30 point lead


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We really need to reduce minutes and get the roster strong again. We just loose too many games in the fourth due to being tired or something.

Earlier in the year we won down the stretch.. I think we were fresher


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> man, when we play like this we're almost unbeatable. [/QUOTE
> 
> Really?
> ...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

its great how Mo managed to stem the point flow when our lead was disappearing , tactical position changes , not forcing shots - using some clock , u can just feel the confidence.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> This Allen guy? You better learn his name my friend.
> ...


23  was the total lead, not 30. I was in the Tacoma Dome when Seattle lost a 26 point lead and lost by 6 to Portland in regulation, so it does happen.

 if it applies to him, it applies to us. please be respectful


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> This Allen guy? You better learn his name  my good buddy
> ...


umm. right.

sonics didn't miss from the field in the overtime. defense anyone?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> This Allen guy? You better learn his name  remember that we are respectful on this board.
> ...


congrats to the sonics for shooting the lights out.

a huge bronx cheer to the blazers for playing stupid. not defending. not playing to their strengths, and allowing a team they were killing to come back and get streaky.

the blazers didn't deserve to win the game, and they don't deserve to even win tomorrow. 

it's a 48 minute game guys. not 36.

an 18 point lead * in the 4th  should *NEVER* result in a loss.

oh well. at least it's supposed to snow tonite (Yaaaah right...like it's gonna snow).


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

*SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 


THATS IT BLOW THIS TEAM UP...OMG.....i can't believe they lost this one...thats it...i am thinking of being a CLIPPER FAN

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Marcus dont rub it in their faces... because wait... didnt my favorite team score the most points in the season on you guys? With no overtime? Didnt you lose by 31? Didnt Doug Christie hold Ray to a 12 point game? Dont get too cocky...and yes Mo Cheeks was stupid, he slowed the tempo and froze the Blazers, let the Sonics get back in it


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> This Allen guy? You better learn his name  remember that we are respectful on this board.
> ...



I wouldn't be too thrilled with this win, you will join us in the lottery come June too....besides it was a 23 pt lead.... just use the real word instead of masking it :upset:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I knew it was over as soon as Jeff got hurt and it left the point up to an idiot to run. "Here's the plan guys..I'm gonna show my dribblin skills off for 21 seconds or so...stand around and watch me but be ready cus I'm gonna need ya if I have to bail out."


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Was anyone else completely sure that Damon would run out the clock the last posession of regulation then jack up a desparation jumper? I mean, it's pretty much the only play he knows at the end of any quarter. Honestly, we were very lucky just to get to overtime.

At least it was fun to watch the Sonics' comeback at our expense. So that's what it's like to have guys that can shoot...

Too bad we wasted some very strong early efforts.

Dan


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

What a performance.

The list of choke artists extends as long as the roster.

- Wallace did not show up (again).
- Randolph choked down the stretch.
- Damon ran out of gas.

...yada, yada (its hard to care at this point).

Its time for the white flag (time to turn the page).
_Something must be done._

------

In all reality I give Seattle all the credit in the world.
They have an innovative young coach and Ray Allen is simply a machine.
The Blazers were out classed in this contest and the sky has officially fallen.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Tonight before the game, Mike Rice was talking about the Ny/Pho deal. He said tonights game is very important for the Blazers, because the management is thinking hard about doing what Pho did......start building for the future by trading ('Sheed?) for young players/ picks.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

That's also what it's like to cheer for some class. Congrats Ray! I wonder if he's ever been busted?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> ...the sky has officially fallen.


Perhaps a bit melodramatic on my part (but it sure is close)…


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

does anyone else feel that "waiting to see what the team runs like with DA healthy before we make any trades" is kind of stupid?

DA is the epitomy of this teams problems. 

Team thinks they're better then they are.
(Check, DA does).

Is terribly inconsistent.
(Check, DA is).

Can't hit the broad side of the barn most of the time.
(Check. DA can't).

Doesn't make the smartest of plays.
(check DA doesn't).

if DA is the savior, then we're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> What a performance.
> 
> The list of choke artists extends as long as the roster.
> ...


Please...buddy..watch the game...is it his fault his "floor general" couldn't get him the ball before the shotclock expired each and every time down the court...damon just stand s there and drains out each precious second. Zach was fighting hard for posistion...he would be so much better if he had a gfood distributor.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> does anyone else feel that "waiting to see what the team runs like with DA healthy before we make any trades" is kind of stupid?
> 
> DA is the epitomy of this teams problems.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> if DA is the savior, then we're in for a world of *hurt*.


In every sense of the word


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Tonight before the game, Mike Rice was talking about the Ny/Pho deal. He said tonights game is very important for the Blazers, because the management is thinking hard about doing what Pho did......start building for the future by trading ('Sheed?) for young players/ picks.



I wonder what trade scenario is catching their eye?
Nestorovic or Ilgauskas or ?

We might just find out Wednesday or Thursday if we fall to Memphis too


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Please...buddy..watch the game...is it his fault his "floor general" couldn't get him the ball before the shotclock expired each and every time down the court...damon just stand s there and drains out each precious second. Zach was fighting hard for posistion...he would be so much better if he had a gfood distributor.


Oh yes, Damon caused him to miss that big free throw down the stretch as well. Drooling over in the backcourt I suppose he effectively _dribbled_ out the 10 second shot clock for Zach.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I'll throw at least one positive out here: Zach is hustling a lot more on defense. He still sucks at it, but at least it looks like he's trying to get into position and help cover for people.

Dan


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Oh, and another thing...

The zone had a lot to do with the inability to feed the post in the 4th (that’s not saying that Damon helped any). 

*Two:* the number of times the ball was striped attempting to feed Zach down the stretch.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Damon caused him to miss that big free throw down the stretch as well. Drooling over in the backcourt I suppose he effectively _dribbled_ out the 10 second shot clock for Zach.


Ohh big deal he missed one free throw,he wouldn't have had to be in that posistion in the game, if we woulda ran our offense effectively down the stretch. Every dang time( i guess I can't say d...................a..........mnmnmnm...(which is pretty weak,that is not a swear word) Damon would dribble the ball down to 10 seconds,you simply can't run an offense like that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey Marcus dont rub it in their faces... because wait... didnt my favorite team score the most points in the season on you guys? With no overtime? Didnt you lose by 31? Didnt Doug Christie hold Ray to a 12 point game? Dont get too cocky...and yes Mo Cheeks was stupid, he slowed the tempo and froze the Blazers, let the Sonics get back in it


tell me about it, you ruined the rest of my night


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I was at my first Blazers game of the year... nice comfy seats in a suite, with as many hot dogs as I could eat and lots of snacks. Mmm.

That alone made it an enjoyable night, but the first half was a lot of fun, too. Overall it was worth my time.

Even when the Blazers were pissing it away, I was more amused than frustrated. It was frustrating when a deep, talented team with an experienced coach occasionally let this happen. To see it happen to a team that's dreadfully thin and coached by a man who looks more and more outclassed each game wasn't a shock.

Some notes I made:

-- ZR had a horrible time hanging onto the ball. He was credited with 5 TOs, but he had a couple points where the ball was stripped and it popped right to a Blazer.

-- Damon stinks. He played about as well as he could tonight... shooting the ball well from deep, hitting a clutch shot ... and the team showed that as it's currently comprised it's not good enough to win with him.

-- Rasheed looked terrible offensively. He wasn't getting the ball in a position to score late, but he DID get it in good position early in the game and couldn't finish his jumpers and his perimeter shots looked like crap. The team did a great job on Lewis, though, and Rasheed was a part of that I believe.

-- Cheeks. Mo Cheeks. Mo "Put in Qyntel to Guard Ray Allen Down the Stretch" Cheeks. What the **** was he thinking? My friend at the game, who was neither a Blazers nor Sonics fan, had to be sick of me asking where the **** Ruben Patterson was as poor Qyntel had to fight through so many high screens. It was p-a-t-h-e-t-i-c substitution, and while Ray Allen won it, Cheeks put him in an excellent position to be able to do so.

-- Wesley Person had a pretty darn good game, but he is one LIMITED player. He rebounded very well tonight, which was a pleasant surprise, but he's slow defensively and he just can't beat anyone off the dribble to save his life.

-- Jeff McInnis looked pretty good. Not great defensively, of course, but he gets good intermediate range jumpers and was one of the only guys putting pressure on Seattle's defense in the fourth (before he got hurt).

-- Slavko Vranes is tall. 

Another bad loss for Portland. Another bad coaching job by Cheeks. Another performance by Stoudamire bound to bring out the (Jason Quick) admiration society and further entrench him in the starting lineup. Another step closer to a broken playoff streak 

Ed O.


----------



## Ehehehcallmedaddy (Dec 4, 2003)

In all seriousness, that is the worst effort I have ever seen from any basketball team in my life. Basic fundamental basketball would have won it, as in DONT LEAVE THE HOT HANDS OPEN!! And step out on the screens. Just terrible. Terrible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> tell me about it, you ruined the rest of my night


Lol, im sure this win made up for it, but you got only a peice of what the Blazer fans felt, and these people are good fans, i posted something on the board yesterday, no ones said a word...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*The Kings board


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

It's the part about having Qyntel Woods "guarding" Ray Allen all through the finish of the game that disturbs me the most. A 17 pt 4th quarter for the Blazers is pretty close to an average quarter for them, and a guy like Ray Allen will sometimes score in bunches, so those things making a should-win into a loss don't bother me all that much. But Woods on Allen? And not just for a minute or two? That's not even trying to win.

When's the last time the Blazers had a losing record this late in the season? I'd bet it was the before the playoff streak.

The team's still usually fun to watch, though, if not for 48 minutes (and except for Damon, who I can't stand to watch), and you never go into a game feeling that there's no way they can win.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

the interesting thing is, the more points Damon scores the more I think he should be benched. I'd rather see Damon put up 10 assists than 21 points. We don't need our guards to blow up, we need our forwards to blow up. Damon's outside shooting was nice in the first quarter, but I knew it wouldn't last and eventually his cranking them up would catch up with us... which it did. I hate it when the blazers get in a three-point contest with teams like the Sonics. We are NOT an outside shooting team. 

Three simple words - Cheeks Must Go


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I have to say that my faith in Cheeks is quickly fading. I've been a big supporter of him for the last couple of years, but enough is enough. When you start the 4th quarter of a game up by 18, you had better well win the game. Losing that kind of game is inexcusable.

Even if it is the result of players not executing or not following the coach's instructions, the coach is responsible for substitution patterns, timeouts, pulling players (who are not doing what they should) out, etc. Reading a number of posts in this thread suggests to me that Mo did not handle his responsibilities well.

I'm very disappointed. This is probably my first "negative" post on Cheeks, and I hope it's my last. If not, I will soon be joining so many of you in calling for his dismissal.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> When's the last time the Blazers had a losing record this late in the season? I'd bet it was the before the playoff streak.


We made the playoffs in 1985-86 and 1988-89 with a losing record.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> When's the last time the Blazers had a losing record this late in the season? I'd bet it was the before the playoff streak.


Well, it's January 6, 2004 and the Blazers are 15-17.

On January 6, 2002, the Blazers were 14-18.


----------

